# Boku wa Tomodachi no Sakunai



## IchigoK2031 (Oct 11, 2011)

Does anyone watch Boku wa Tomodoachi no Sakunai or Ben-To? I mean I watched Shana III and Persona 4 Animation, but these are less well known, so I figured, I'd ask about them.


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 12, 2011)

I watch both and read the LN of Boku wa Tomodachi, and they are excellent, Ben-To makes Supermarket sweep look like a kid's show.  If you haven't you should read the LN of Boku wa Tomodachi no Sakunai, Ben-To is an LN but it's untranslated, I might read it if I have time but not sure if I can I already have 3 I'm reading currently (Ro-Kyu-Bu, Baby Princess, and Boku wa Tomodachi).


----------



## Narayan (Oct 12, 2011)

i'm watching boku wa tomodachi ga sukunai and i'm loving it. i'm not sure if i'd try ben-to. it doesn't interest me much.


Hop2089 said:


> I watch both and read the LN of Boku wa Tomodachi, and they are excellent, Ben-To makes Supermarket sweep look like a kid's show.  If you haven't you should read the LN of Boku wa Tomodachi no Sakunai, Ben-To is an LN but it's untranslated, I might read it if I have time but not sure if I can I already have 3 I'm reading currently (Ro-Kyu-Bu, Baby Princess, and Boku wa Tomodachi).


please tell me where to find LNs. the manga update of boku wa tomodachi ga sukunai is slow. and i want to try LNs.


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 12, 2011)

Narayan said:


> i'm watching boku wa tomodachi ga sukunai and i'm loving it. i'm not sure if i'd try ben-to. it doesn't interest me much.
> 
> 
> Hop2089 said:
> ...



I think that's against the rules.  You can get raw scans in a quick google search.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Oct 13, 2011)

You can find translated LN's too, but I'm going to say that's also against the rules to post, but most things can be found with a google search. I'm currently busy, so I don't have much time to read LN's, but I was reading Hidan no Aria over the summer, but that's been put on a pause b/c of college. I like these slice of life animes, once in awhile, as well as something with an extremely ridiculous concept such as Ben-To, seems somewhat refreshing, in a world of many Bleach's, Naruto's... (I love One PIece, and there's nothing quite like it, so I will love it be)


----------



## Narayan (Oct 13, 2011)

ahaha, well i found the translation, and in the process found others too.
but it seems that some chapters of boku wa tomodachi is still untranslated. i might just wait for a full translation, i might check the other LNs in B-T(i think you'll get this?).

i've also watched Hidan no Aria, but didn't finish because i forgot i was watching it. gotta go finish it this weekend.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Oct 13, 2011)

I got you. lol 
My friend does translations for Hidan no Aria LN, so I know when it's being worked on.  Hidan no Aria was pretty good, I hope it gets a 2nd season.


----------

